# Are Building Traps A Problem?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't want to derail ALZ's thread on venting a building trap.

I don't think I have ever seen a building trap here even on the homes built around 1900.

Does solid waste and paper not create a continuing blockage issue? What specifically are the benefits to the plumbing system provided by a building trap?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm no expert on them either as I have never seen one. To me it seems like it would starve off the city mains of air. Where as if there was no build trap every home it was connected to it could breathe off of(assuming no backwater valve was present). 

Maybe a northern could chime in and give a reason for having one?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*


Redwood said:



Close!

Click to expand...

*


Redwood said:


> *With the building density that you have in NYC if you didn't have house traps you might as well have open sewers with all those vents through the roof sewer gassing the neighborhood....*
> 
> *The sewer gases would be stopped by the traps on the fixtures. The house trap keeps the gases out of the neighborhood... :yes:*


 
This message brought to you by Redwood....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Airgap said:


> This message brought to you by Redwood....


*From a northern ... I have lived with and worked with house traps all my life and have never had a problem ... but they must be installed correctly.*
*No back pitch, installed level is best, fresh/air required. *
*Now a property owner can leave his/her home for weeks at a time and even though all the 1-1/4, 1-1/2, 2" traps have evaporated when they come home their house does not smell of sewer. Plus the house trap is the only trap that can be replenised with rain water.*

*Hooray for house traps!*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I was hoping you might jump in on this one Bill!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

House Traps can be very good for business... :yes:

I've had customers that have gone 50 years before their first back up....

Then again I've had multi family rentals where the tenants are dumping grease where it is a regular service call...

A nice grease cap will form at the inlet of the trap where it hits the cold water in the trap and instantly solidifies... :yes:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Those grease caps are the best its a quick money maker.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

We used to see similar traps at a mobile home connection. I guess it kept the stink to a minimum if someone moved.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

9 times out of 10 if a HO has a stoppage and there is a house trap, the stoppage is in the house trap, (ie: paper, solids, etc.)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> 9 times out of 10 if a HO has a stoppage and there is a house trap, the stoppage is in the house trap, (ie: paper, solids, etc.)


Hopefully...

If not I hope there is a cleanout on the line and the only access isn't going through the trap...

It can be a blast when you have to go out in the line through a trap...
But it's still doable....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Building traps, or yard traps were a constant in St. Louis, where I got my start. Did they have a purpose? I guess by the early engineers standards. But the lead bat swinging plumbers in St.Louis in the old days would fill that yard trap with sand when you didn't pay your bill. Good luck getting waste through that. A cable will go through unobstructed, but good luck finding the problem. :whistling2:


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

Being from central pa we have an abundance of house traps and yes 9 times out of 10 a back up at a house with a house trap will be in the house trap. They sure bring in the money yet I can't help but think that in our line of business we are constantly looking for the safest and best ways to do our craft. Yet the house trap just will not die. It's my opinion that they should be "once broken or in need of repair" done away with.


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

For the most part I have cut them out in these old buildings in Boston. Most of them you could put a 4' wrench on and never get the cleanout cover off. And in many cases these are the house cleanouts other than a 1st floor w/c. So usually a dandy is put in its place. I do love when the cover comes off though, then I can leave it there and usually clear any obstruction with a closet auger.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

dplumb said:


> For the most part I have cut them out in these old buildings in Boston. Most of them you could put a 4' wrench on and never get the cleanout cover off. And in many cases these are the house cleanouts other than a 1st floor w/c. So usually a dandy is put in its place. I do love when the cover comes off though, then I can leave it there and usually clear any obstruction with a closet auger.


*dplumb*

*What's a "DANDY" never heard that term? *


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I suppose it could be called a cleanout tee. Not sure why they are called dandy cleanouts here.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have cleared many stoppages at the house trap. Usually as Redwood said with the grease caps. However, usually they are not a problem. Also makes me feel safer knowing that there is a barrier between my house and the city sewer gases, which should vent out of the manhole. May also help slightly with the rats.


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not sure with the rats. I had one that was missing a cleanout plug and thats how the rats were getting in. They are relentless!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

back flow preventer


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Install backwater valves all the time, especially w-here storm mains and sewer mains still tie together in the street. Most cities and towns around here have seperated the two over the years.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds a lot better then running traps I've seen them but none around here


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The running traps here are double vented. Easy peasy to access both street side and house side. Unless it is in a deep pit. Or the water meter is above it. Or nobody followed the code that sez no more than 18" distance from the weir to the co plugs.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> The running traps here are double vented. Easy peasy to access both street side and house side. Unless it is in a deep pit. Or the water meter is above it. Or nobody followed the code that sez no more than 18" distance from the weir to the co plugs.


Had a helper who didn't listen (shocker) and opened the house side first and as the lowest fixture was on the second floor he really got a sh!t shower. 
He will never make that mistake again lol 

I don't see house traps as causing a stoppage just like any trap it can get clogged but not at a higher rate then the line would, but when someone flushes something stupid like a shirt no need for a sewer machine just pop off the lead fit-all plug and stick your hand in


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

I understand the desire to have a barrier from the gases that house traps create... But legally they can't be vented through the manhole cover. It's supposed to be sealed says the code book. It's the sewer authority's responsibility to vent their own lines.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Justin Gruver said:


> I understand the desire to have a barrier from the gases that house traps create... But legally they can't be vented through the manhole cover. It's supposed to be sealed says the code book. It's the sewer authority's responsibility to vent their own lines.


Before brooklyn invented the drilling of holes in the sewer manhole covers inorder to vent the sewer, those gas pressures were blowing out traps and making people sick. There was an epidemic in the 1800s 

Without a house trap your are venting the city sewer through the house vent and through the roof (unless you have provents)


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahaha..... provents!


----------

